# What is culinary cream?



## 1marathongirl (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a recipe that ask's for culinary cream. I was thinking it was heavy cream, but it ask's for 1 1/2 pound. Not so sure now.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I can't do a link but if you google it you will be directed to the Nestle company website. It is a "dairy-based product" that stablizes and binds ingredients. It seems to be sold in 5lb quantities and has a 150 day shelf life.

Looking at the ingredient list, doesn't really sound like something I'd want to eat.


----------



## 1marathongirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I asked a chef friend and he said the same thing. He suggested heavy cream as a substitute.


----------

